# Growing MP



## Admin (Mar 28, 2016)

With more and more States coming online, crosses fingers on this Fall's elections, I thought it would be worthwhile to get input on MP.

Things like:


Is there anything another forum has that you would like to see here?
Is there anything broken or not functioning as you want?
Does the site render just fine on your mobile phone?
Are there any behavioral issues or anything that makes you not want to post on MP?

If anything is too sensitive, always feel free to PM me too direct.


----------



## Keef (Mar 28, 2016)

Tech --Thank U for giving the O.F.C. a home !---I have no complaints or change suggestions !-- Well maybe one !---Can U do anything to get Texas to let me grow a little weed without the threat of jail !-- I get tired of hiding !


----------



## yarddog (Mar 28, 2016)

I find myself cropping all of my pictures to be able to post them here.   I generally don't have that problem on other forums.    I've also seen quite a few members get very frustrated because of this.   
Bigger pictures please!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2016)

Yep Dog i ran into that problem yesterday. Im guessing it takes to much bandwidth.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 28, 2016)

I like it...... and, I don't like anything. LOL Nice work TA


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Dog i ran into that problem yesterday. Im guessing it takes to much bandwidth.



What exact error do you get?

The file size allowed is massive, 40mbs for images, 1200x1200 in size.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm happy with it overall.   Don't want to come across as complaining.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for keeping your promise of no adds. And just thank you for having us.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2016)

No big deal,,,hell i dont even remember what it said. I was high. Lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 28, 2016)

TechAdmin said:


> What exact error do you get?
> 
> The file size allowed is massive, 40mbs for images, 1200x1200 in size.


 
but anyone with an iPhone takes 2592 x 1936 by default, or something ridiculously HUGE like that.

1200x1200 isn't as big as it was 5 years ago.

:48:

error is:
IMG_0399[1].JPG:
Upload of file failed. 


EDIT

just please do not let HUGE pictures blow up (scale) the forum page
keep them displaying the same size as they are now, just need to auto size over-sized uploads down to 1200x1200


:48:

EDIT2



Rosebud said:


> Thank you for keeping your promise of no adds. And just thank you for having us.



:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah,,,that may be it. I was taking pics with my tablet. Sorry


----------



## yarddog (Mar 29, 2016)

Auto size?!  Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2016)

Auto size?


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 29, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Auto size?




Most sites use auto size to adjust for their Server.  This is only site I know that you have to personally resize your pics


I would like to see 8 track tapes brought back:bong:


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2016)

It should auto-size, can anyone upload an image at all? Might be a bigger issue.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2016)

techadmin said:


> it should auto-size, can anyone upload an image at all? Might be a bigger issue.


 View attachment 31-TxIzawJL.jpg


View attachment hillary-coughs-too-much.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Mar 29, 2016)

I tried an image I took last week.  It hasn't been cropped down.    It wouldn't load.    Do you think an auto resizing feature is possible??


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 29, 2016)

lets try this

 

View attachment gooey mom.JPG


----------



## Kraven (Mar 29, 2016)

All my post seem to load slow or pm's....seems like lately the site has cut bandwidth to save money and be on a cheaper monthly plan, and ditto on the pic's I have all but stopped posting here for those two reasons alone. I just keep coming back for a few old friends, other than that to me the site has gone down hill since I joined and it is frustrating.


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 29, 2016)

that was resized to 800 x 800.


When I try at 1200 x 1200..

upload says .." no file selected "
:48: 

View attachment gooey mom.JPG


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 30, 2016)

now that shows it was auto resized


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2016)

My pms send very slow.  I sometimes wonder if my session will time out.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 30, 2016)

Kraven and Mom.... try to log out, clear you browser cache and cookies and log back in. If that doesn't help, it could simply be the backbone that connects you to the node that MP is on.

You can clear you browser cache and cookies in most browsers by pressing Ctrl-Shift-Delete (Windows) or Command-Shift-Delete (Mac). If you need help, post or PM me and I'll try to help out.

TechAdmin.... I use a chat box on a couple of the forums that I host and the members love it. It quickly becomes what the Old Fart's Club thread is now. I don't use vBull any more but I'm sure they have a chat add-on. Mine is called shout-box.

Also, I don't think anyone would mind if you put up a small Paypal donation button so people could donate to the site if they wish.

There are also add-ons that list the most recent uploads, and most recent  pictures. People here have wanted the return of the bud-of-the-month thing (albeit, that was before I was a member here). I'm sure there's an add-on for that. I did install one game add-on with Texas Holdem and a few other games that the members could play.

I know add-ons are a PITA when it comes to upgrade time but some of them are pretty neat.

A member buy and sell forum might be popular. Most forums set some kind of restrictions on this to prevent scammers. I usually set membership duration and number of posts as a minimum. I have not been here but there are a few members that I feel I could trust enough to buy and sell stuff.

Oh, and if you have time, the downstairs bathroom needs remodeled and the garage needs cleaned. LMAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes i would like a better tablet. Yehaaaaaaaaa
And i can not get this porn to download, damnt. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you Hackerman, i just cleared mine. 

I would love a chat, I really miss the BOTM and would be happy if i could learn how to do that. 

I know folks have a hard time with the site timing out. So Hackerman, that is on the pc end?  
Thank you TA, you are great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2016)

Me too,,,i miss the chat section from MC.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2016)

Mp had a chat room ages ago, I'm guessing sometime between 2006-2008.  It was crazy fun back then.  Stoney, bro grunt, mutt and quite a few more old timers enjoying each others company. They've all moved on.  .  I can't remember why it went away.  I want to say security issues or something.  A few years later there was a shout box, it wasn't here for very long. I think it might have slowed down the server.  It would be fun to try it again.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Thank you Hackerman, i just cleared mine.
> 
> I would love a chat, I really miss the BOTM and would be happy if i could learn how to do that.
> 
> ...



Slow loads are not usually PC related (unless you're filled with malware)and are often not forum server related (especially when not everyone is affected). There's a lot that goes on between the time you click a link and when the resulting information is fed back to you. So, backbones or routing issues can slow down traffic as well and still not affect everyone that's connected to the forum.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_backbone


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's an old thread about why the chat room was taken away.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14109


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2016)

Well i got some bad news for you. If they want to screw you they can do that no matter where you post. They can get you anywhere on the net,,,and to think different is just nonsense. If they want your ***,,they will get your ***. They do not have time to chase down MILLIONS of ppl talking about growing or smoking weed for petes sake.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## Keef (Mar 31, 2016)

Computer stuff don't come easy to me --I work off a smart phone and have to get others to post pics for me because I don't know how --I'm 60 years old and had a severe head injury !-- There's  lot of people my age that are returning to weed !--I want them to be able to find us ! --I don't know what the O.F.C. is anymore it has evolved into a community !-- I know we got a butt load of grow experience that will be lost if it's  not passed along !---Personally -- I'm in the process of inducing polyploidy and making tetraploid weed looking for another U.B.C. Chemo !-- I may have already created a tetraploid but it may not be what I want !--Some of us at the O.F.C. might be old but this is cutting edge !--O.K. I'm stoned and rambling !--Keef Out !


----------



## SHOT (Apr 1, 2016)

Everything's going awesome for me, specially moderators are friendly. I suggest to make some competitions. Any kind of competitions!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

i like the change in rules allowing sports, politics, and religious chatter---i find it entertaining---nice to see (loosely used) adults :giggle: able to express themselves without fanatically flaming---i too would like to see the chat feature---good fun---nothing like a bit of controlled chaos---a trading post for members to trade goods---a more comprehensive reputation tracking feature to weed out the trolls in for the long haul---thanks for all the good work tech admin---have a hit of this caviar---top shelf grade A flower rolled in oil then rolled again in bubble hash  :48:


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

anyone is facing a problem with the reputation button on mobiles? its not working for me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2016)

Mobiles?  Do you mean cell phones?  I never use my phone, but dont have any problems with my tablet (a Kindle Fire).


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

When i want to write something it just disappears lol.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

Its not that importance just wanted to see if its on all mobiles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> When i want to write something it just disappears lol.



That happens to me on my Samsung Tablet too.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah me too.  If I press and hold and then select the open in new tab feature, I can use the add rep feature.   That's the only way I've found.


----------



## KSL (Apr 5, 2016)

Same here, the box comes up and then disappears.

The sites renders fine on my phone, as in the entire page shows up but it's in the same format as the full site on my PC would be so it's super-dee-duper small, and impossible to use without zooming in and out.  I don't often use my phone for things like this though so I'm not complaining, it looks great on my 40" TV :aok:

I enjoy chats, chatters often just end up talking about unrelated stuff you wouldn't want people posting anyway.  I've had some strange conversations in grow chats :confused2:

Overall though, as a new member I give the site an enthusiastic thumbs up.  I've spent close to ten year on various sites, most of them gone now, and every time I had to find a new one I was looking for minimalistic, about growing without a ton of bells and whistles and banner ads flashing rotating around the screen.  *MP* looks to me like home right away, I could have skipped a couple of sited had I found this one a few years ago.

Great community, that's the important part :48:


----------



## KSL (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought of a suggestion, reputation titles 

They're meaningless but fun.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 13, 2017)

First time back since 2013 ....how is everyone!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2017)

I have always thought we needed a Naked Female Growers of Marijuana Passion (NFGMP) forum


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 17, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm naked when gardening. But not female


----------



## SHOT (Feb 18, 2017)

I bet you're high pc duck lolllll funny man


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey, duck how the heck are ya? And putcher clothes back on


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 19, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 21, 2017)

i want a shout box love this place can't think of any thing that could make it better 

awesome seeing old posters come back like U ArtV and all the others


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2017)

:yeahthat::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 22, 2017)

Blush! Thanks!! We've had some really good times here, haven't we!? We should start an MPMP (Marij Passion Missing Poster) thread or something.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2017)

Do that Art!   Like Ozzy?  Last I heard he was roaming the countryside with a social worker chasing him... Do you have a pic of that? LOL

Start it in the coffe table... can't wait?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey Rose, ozzydiodude runs marijuana-culture I'm pretty sure. I haven't been there in awhile and need to visit there. 4u2 also hangs out there among other usual suspects - pcduck for example. Hi, duck!

Wait... I'm receiving a transmission ... View attachment BTF.jpg


What about a MPMP of the month where we nominate and vote? Otherwise we will end up with a never ending impenetrable list of names that will take years to read? 

Transmission over. Wait who drank my drink!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2017)

I am banned from MC. I got to name that place. I got banned the first day I think.  Is ozzy back? i hope he is well.I am sorry about his mom. 

mpmp huh? whaaat?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 23, 2017)

MarijuanaPassionMissingPoster :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, lets do that.. Actually you do that.. We can vote for the most missing person?LOL


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2017)

@Art, I got the hammer before Rose did.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned,,,,,, Yall are bad bad bad. Stinking outlaw Rose and Duck. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2017)

What did you get banned for Duck?  I will tell you why i did, I think I know, but not positive.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2017)

For being an azzhole


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 27, 2017)

have a safe trip Rose,never been to mc sight,it must suck if they banned you.....good seeing all the familiar old posters on this sight....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks mrfist.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 28, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I am banned from MC. I got to name that place. I got banned the first day I think.



Rose  getting banned...?  LOL   you are such a trouble maker Rosie... :vap_smiley:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 13, 2017)

:48::bump:


----------

